# "Murdering out" your bike Passion



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

What does the phrase "murder out" mean to you? I have some friends who use that term a lot when discussing mtn-bike parts. I just got some Stans ZTR Flow rims and my buddy said I should take all the stickers off to "murder it out".

What part of your bike have YOU murdered?


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I murder spokes on my bikes all the time. 

Also use to commit genocide on inner tubes before switching to tubeless.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Black Black Black


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't murdered a thing on my bike except for some tubes and a crank. I have heard that removing stickers helps with the aerodynamics though! :thumbsup:


----------



## sbaryenbruch (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm off to a good start.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Need some *****in' shock boots to hide that distracting Kashima nonsense


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

My 2013 Specialized Stumpjumper EVO 29 came all black except the rotors, chain, and cassette.


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

I do like the "murdered out" look but I've got to have some color. 
I removed the stickers on last set of Stan's rims on this bike. 
Built these up last year and just couldn't do it. 
I dig black rims and frame with white fork.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

sbaryenbruch said:


> I'm off to a good start.


Now you need purple bits all over.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Here is "The Look"......Stumpy EVO HT


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

It's not legit unless its matte.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Yay...

All black, so you can be just like everybody else. How original 

I prefer to bring things back from the dead. :thumbsup:



Behold... one of only three sets of silver Titec H-Bars on the planet (as far as I know). Oh, the other two are on my other bikes. 

Gotta love the EZ-Off.


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

Both murdered out S-Works. Tarmac SL4 LTD on the top. Epic SW on the bottom. My Stumpjumper EVO 29 frame comes this week too. Murdered of course.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

aaronpass said:


> Both murdered out S-Works. Tarmac SL4 LTD on the top. Epic SW on the bottom. My Stumpjumper EVO 29 frame comes this week too. Murdered of course.


That's a lot of homicide going on in that room my friend


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

aaronpass said:


> Both murdered out S-Works. Tarmac SL4 LTD on the top. Epic SW on the bottom. My Stumpjumper EVO 29 frame comes this week too. Murdered of course.


Possibly the only way you'd catch me on a road bike is if I can find/build one that looks as sick as that one...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Second on the Stumpy Evo HT...it came fully murdered. I have added some white accents as to reduce the morbid nature of the bike.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Is it just me, or*

doesn't it kill the murder-effect when you have shiny silver discs, tan/gold stanchions, silver bolts throughout build, silver chain, cassette, etc etc..

I wish there were more options to eliminate this and make the bike 100% black. Trust me, that would look REALLY nice:thumbsup:

Nice bikes anyhow!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Takes no creativity to have a fully murdered out all black bike. Pretty much the same with folks making all white bikes as well. 

A few colored bits makes the bike look unique, too many colored bits makes it look like you need to ride more and focus less on appearances.


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

GTscoob said:


> Takes no creativity to have a fully murdered out all black bike. Pretty much the same with folks making all white bikes as well.
> 
> A few colored bits makes the bike look unique, too many colored bits makes it look like you need to ride more and focus less on appearances.


False.

Creativity is individual to every person. Murdering out a bike can have subjective gloss and matte parts to create uniqueness and creativity. It is not just as simple as spraying the entire bike with a black rattle can.

Not to mention, that is just what some people like. Not every one wants purple caliper bolts.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I say bring back 3D-Violet :thumbsup:


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll murder out my bike right now so help me God


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

You guys have a lot of time on yer hands, eh?


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

No, we just choose to use our time better than you


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Removing decals?


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

I love all black bikes but to me they're just 'metal'.. ie What would Lemmy ride? Hell's Angels got it right decades ago.



A bit of silver for the biker look?

(murdered-out, 'pulling the trigger'... there's some choice phrases over that side of the pond! : ) )


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

aaronpass said:


> False.
> 
> Creativity is individual to every person. Murdering out a bike can have subjective gloss and matte parts to create uniqueness and creativity. It is not just as simple as spraying the entire bike with a black rattle can.
> .


^^This^^

I'm a big fan of black everything's.
I have a rattle can flat black Cadex SS with orange rims and orange Magura HS-33's, and a glossy black Karate Monkey with green rims, grips and some other small parts that are green.
And my Pugsley (that is now crippled) was going to be flat black with some glossy black parts.
I think a majority of flat black with a dash of glossy is a perfect way to create a fully murdered out bike and still atract attention to the finer details.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not a fan - it resembles what people do to crappy cars to make them look somewhat less crappy and in the end make them look like silly high-school disasters.

To me, that is. I try not to judge though. If that's your thang, that's your thang.


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

stencil said:


> I'm not a fan - it resembles what people do to crappy cars to make them look somewhat less crappy and in the end make them look like silly high-school disasters.
> 
> To me, that is. I try not to judge though. If that's your thang, that's your thang.


Another foolish statement.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronpass said:


> Another foolish statement.


You've just proven my point. That nice car now looks like as cheap as...


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

stencil said:


> You've just proven my point. That nice car now looks like as cheap as...


Ha. You are right, these look cheap too...


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronpass said:


> Ha. You are right, these look cheap too...


Hah but that's the point. That actually serves a purpose. In the case of the Lambo and Civic, it's just someone with questionable taste.

Don't be angry about it. As I said, I don't judge. I just find it hilarious and tacky. My opinion only.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

On several occasions my bike has tried to murder me.

Warren.


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

stencil said:


> Hah but that's the point. That actually serves a purpose. In the case of the Lambo and Civic, it's just someone with questionable taste.
> 
> Don't be angry about it. As I said, I don't judge. I just find it hilarious and tacky. My opinion only.


By you "finding it hilarious and tacky" you are judging. Just interesting a person who finds it "hilarious and tacky" joined in on the thread where people are posting their bikes, they like.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronpass said:


> By you "finding it hilarious and tacky" you are judging. Just interesting a person who finds it "hilarious and tacky" joined in on the thread where people are posting their bikes, they like.


Dude. Relax. I'll post pictures of my lame-ass silvery bike if that makes you happy.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

My bike has tried to murder me many many times...

For those with a murdered bike you need the sicc carbon fiber rotors to complete the look


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

WarBoom said:


> My bike has tried to murder me many many times...
> 
> For those with a murdered bike you need the sicc carbon fiber rotors to complete the look


and black bolts for goodness sakes!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> Yay...
> 
> All black, so you can be just like everybody else. How original
> 
> ...


I thought this thread was revived from the dead at first. There is an old one with nearly an identical title. If you want an all black bike that's fine but this "murder out" term needs to die its own quick death.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i think an all matte black bike (or car or anything else) can look really good if it's done tastefully.

for that matter, an all olive drab MTB/flat black accents bike would be a pretty cool look as well.

this coming from a man who rides a bright blue bike sporting neon yellow brake levers that could be spotted on a moonless night a mile and a half away...


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

WarBoom said:


> My bike has tried to murder me many many times...
> 
> For those with a murdered bike you need the sicc carbon fiber rotors to complete the look


3rd in line on Kickstarter


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

stencil said:


> You've just proven my point. That nice car now looks like as cheap as...


So, you are saying that the owner should have restored the exterior with white paint sorta thing... It is not like the car was showroom nice when they decided to go matte black with it. Most likely it looked terrible before the matte was applied.

Personally, I would never matte black a car fwiw....but that Lambo above...yep! Love it.


----------



## brianb (Apr 25, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> If you want an all black bike that's fine but this "murder out" term needs to die its own quick death.


Like he said.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Suprised no one is killing with these...


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

JDubKC said:


> Suprised no one is killing with these...


They are not out yet. I am patiently waiting for my discs to show up...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Well that term has been around for a long time, you guys just need to get over it.


brianb said:


> NateHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you want an all black bike that's fine but this "murder out" term needs to die its own quick death.
> ...


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

I just saw your post, "Kickstarter" didn’t register immediately... bit slow today. They look sweet.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

socal_jack said:


> Well that term has been around for a long time, you guys just need to get over it.


"groovy" and "far out" were also around for a while, but we _murdered_ those terms just fine.


----------



## Trial11 (Oct 5, 2011)

I used to murder out my bikes but cracks are just too hard to spot on black frames. Light colors from now on.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

aaronpass said:


> Ha. You are right, these look cheap too...


Don't get me wrong, I love all black bikes, though I would go with touch of red if I ever go this way... (I understand it wouldn't be murdered, but I love my bike alive and kicking :thumbsup: ) but this is a silly argument. This is not a fashion statement, stealth planes are matte black with reason


----------



## brianb (Apr 25, 2004)

socal_jack said:


> Well that term has been around for a long time, you guys just need to get over it.


yea well I still feel like I loose a few IQ points just thinking it in my head...


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> Yay...
> 
> All black, so you can be just like everybody else. How original


But if I only buy black bikes, my wife doesn't notice them come and go, or if I add to the stable. If I got asked "is that a new bike?" my answer was "This bike? I've had a black bike forever." It was carefully constructed to not be a lie, and not admit that it's new bike.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

dwnhlldav said:


> but if i only buy black bikes, my wife doesn't notice them come and go, or if i add to the stable. If i got asked "is that a new bike?" my answer was "this bike? I've had a black bike forever." it was carefully constructed to not be a lie, and not admit that it's new bike.


genius!!


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Everything black means either that you're an EMO, black metallist, or that you lack imagination...


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Did my trials rig this week!!!

Orig Frame paint- had to go before I even rode the damn thing.










Went from stock to blue, which I did in the middle of winter and with many beers, so naturally it came out like total shiite.



















And got tired of the blue, so I needed a night time urban ninja security guard avoiding machine. Wanted to pin stripe with neon green, but its a trials bike. Ive already managed to scratch the new paint, and imagine I will break this frame in a couple more months. I am currently on my 3rd frame in 2 years.









Sweat stains on the bars that I should clean off at some point.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I get the murdered out look...I'll probably never own one...slashes of color and Gaudy highlights all the way for me! The more bizarre the better!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

This will be my murdered out bike, once I get my wife over the expense of buying it in the first place 










It's a nice offset to my more colorful do everything bike


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

socal_jack said:


> Well that term has been around for a long time, you guys just need to get over it.


Just because something's been around a long time doesn't make it "cool", good or smart. In fact, I think it's one of the dumbest phrases I've ever heard! But we each have our own opinions, right?

As for the blacked out look, it looks good in some applications... not so much in others.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

HEGGA said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love all black bikes, though I would go with touch of red if I ever go this way...


Mine's mostly black with a touch of red.  Not matte black though... that Lamborghini up a few posts is hot.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

double post


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

there are "mostly black bikes" and there are "murdered out" ones. rarely do you see a murdered out bike fully done the right way = 100%. when you do, it is actually fairly unique and a complete pita to complete! it will stand out as unique even though you think you have seen a bunch of them already.

fyi...they make black ano chains, bolts etc...


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

skiahh said:


> ....
> 
> As for the blacked out look, it looks good in some applications... not so much in others.


Yup, and when you cover one up with mud...there is no color other than mud! Then they all look the same! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I added a little red, whats a murder without a little blood?










PIcs a little outdated actually


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Nothin slicker than a matte black bike, ive got three, and if i have any choice in the matter every new bike i buy will be matte black as well..


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Uh, heh heh, um, murder is like cool.










Yeah, yeah! Murder like rules! Heh, mmm,heh, cool.










I heard that Stewart's bike is painted Shades of Grey


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Just recently won this auction on this "new" leftover stock 2010 black on black for cheap. I already have one so I let my buddy keep it (he paid for it).


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's my murdered out stock pugs


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

nice pugs!


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's my murdered out stock pugs


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Disregard my posts I don't know how to post a pic


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

What I like to do is leave the frame as it came, but then I go for all black components. I like to let the frame stand out.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I love the contrast with the folks saying that you can murder out a bike by selectively complementing shiny and matte black surfaces compared to lazy folks who bought a black bike that already had black components.

And to the folks who 'selectively' pick out matte vs shiny black components - do you pick brands based on the finish or do you shop based on quality and just end up with the mixed finish look and tell people that it was all on purpose?


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

I had an almost "murdered out" flat finish bike. Had to add every other spacer red for a hint of color.

For those that think its cool, have no idea of what pita that is. This type of paint have "open pores" you have to be prepared to go an extra mile when working on maintenance ie wrap all tubes because the simple finger natural oils will etch like fire, let alone grease or chain oil. 
These stains are quite stubborn and will remain after several washes. I've yet to see a car with an even flat paint coat, usually the only time it looks great is when coming out of the paint booth. 
Never again for me. My current city slicker has shiny black paint tho.


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

stencil said:


> Hah but that's the point. That actually serves a purpose. In the case of the Lambo and Civic, it's just someone with questionable taste.
> 
> Don't be angry about it. As I said, I don't judge. I just find it hilarious and tacky. My opinion only.





HEGGA said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love all black bikes, though I would go with touch of red if I ever go this way... (I understand it wouldn't be murdered, but I love my bike alive and kicking :thumbsup: ) but this is a silly argument. This is not a fashion statement, stealth planes are matte black with reason


It's my understanding that the F-117 used flat black because the US military thought that black was a more intimidating color. IIRC, the original color was a light blue and not mean enough.

How are Stealth Airplanes Made Stealthy?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

people...please stop posting your black framed bike purchased as is. black bikes have been available for decades.

a custom build where all components were individually selected because they were black is what this thread is about.

at this point, lets start a thread about BMWs and only post pics of Hondas..


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Whats with the lack of black stanchion/black lower Marzocchi forks in this thread? Like to color coordinate everything (ie purchase widely available black drivetrain and cockpit components) but you're still allowing gold/silver to be on your fork stanchions?

Not murdered hard enough. Gotta kill it dead to be murdered out.


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 25, 2012)

Am in the process of "murdering out" my STP, although am thinking about a matte black rear end with gloss black custom decals and gloss black with subtle gold flake on the front end. That way I figure if I get bored of the full black look I can start adding in more gold parts (i.e. chain, bolts, pedals etc) and it will all still tie in.

Either that or I will just get the thing put together with whatever parts I can find so I can finally go out and ride it instead of turning my passion into a fashion show


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Wow. Lots of touchy little wussies on this thread. I've had 4 negative reps and not a single one signed. 

You can do better than that. :ciappa:

I got two positive reps, btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## poe400 (Jul 8, 2007)

Murdered with a touch of Matte Grey......


----------



## poe400 (Jul 8, 2007)

Have a quick question....Would you switch these wheelsets between these two?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Ever wonder where that term came from?


----------



## AlienRFX (Sep 27, 2006)

lidarman said:


> Ever wonder where that term came from?


Even better, why do they call it a murder of crows?


----------



## azmoto694 (Nov 11, 2008)

That black Scott looks sick.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Factory 2013 Specialized Enduro Comp. All Specialized logos are ghosted.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Gotta say I was over the "blacked out" look years ago.

Wish more companies would bring back silver......especially rims.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> Gotta say I was over the "blacked out" look years ago.
> 
> Wish more companies would bring back silver......especially rims.


+1, would rep if I could.

Ritchey and Thomson are the only folks making silver stems and posts these days. Not too many folks are making high quality polished bars. There's a timeless quality about silver components, all the white and fancy colored bits will look dated in a few years but silver components will still look fresh.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

We're all gonna look like this in 10 years:


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

GTscoob said:


> +1, would rep if I could.
> 
> Ritchey and Thomson are the only folks making silver stems and posts these days. Not too many folks are making high quality polished bars. There's a timeless quality about silver components, all the white and fancy colored bits will look dated in a few years but silver components will still look fresh.


Silver may always "look fine" but it is lame. Old yuppies drive silver Lexus sedans and always will.

Silver is the blandest color available, sorry but it is. And, black will not look dated. Black has always looked cool and always will.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronpass said:


> Silver may always "look fine" but it is lame. Old yuppies drive silver Lexus sedans and always will.
> 
> Silver is the blandest color available, sorry but it is. And, black will not look dated. Black has always looked cool and always will.


Silver will always be fabulous.


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for proving my point


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronpass said:


> Thank you for proving my point


No problem. Black is always in, right guys?


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

Why are you posting your Facebook profile picture on MTBR?????


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Firefly Bicycles

Here's one black bike I'm looking forward to. Beats a stock blacked out Trek.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

I know a little somethin' about murdered-out bikes. I built a fleet of 'em (well, 3 outta 4 in this pic):









All of 'em are gone now, but I'm in the process of building a townie/cruiser in murdered out style. Hunting for the model now...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

GTscoob said:


> Firefly Bicycles
> 
> Here's one black bike I'm looking forward to. Beats a stock blacked out Trek.


Dang those Fireflies are pretty bikes. I'd hate to fart near one. But I would...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

This Felt at Sea Otter looked sweet:


----------



## mrmountyman (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just bought a black Giant Talon, looking to black out most of the bike

Best method to black out bike? Which type of paint?

Thanks


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i prefer watercolor


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> i prefer watercolor


Black electric tape is the way to go for that retro handy man look


----------

